# Mission Mason Jar help



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

Mission Mason Jar help

 Hi I hope all had a great weekend and lots of great finds. I know I did. I had to go help a friend this weekend in another town and we ran into another old friend who introduced me to another guy. They knew I bout and sold collectibles and such so he told me his dad used to be a dealer and had lots of stuff and wanted to sell it. so I said id take a look we went over to hang out and catch up on old times. Then the one guy asked so did you want to look at some of the glass that was my dads. I said sure not expecting much. So he took me to a closet and opened the doors. IT was all I could do not to glow with excitement I looked through a couple hundred bottles on the shelves. I picked out 32 items. I found several great west Texas area Hutchinson bottles. just all kinds of stuff needless to say ill be making a road trip soon as I get some more money.

 I know nothing of old jars but took a gamble on this one. It is a Mission mason jar made in California. the bottom says it as made by the WJ Latchford company Los Angeles California. 
 I hope yall can give me some help on this. Im thinking of running it online if it is a descent jar. Here in my area no real interest or variety of jars as in other places.
 thanks for your help Brian


----------



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

2


----------



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

3


----------



## Fruit Jars (Nov 7, 2004)

Brian,  The Mission Mason Jar is a fairly common jar out here in California.  The Redbook lists it for around $8-10 in clear quart.  That type of jar doesn't usually do too well on EBay.  
 Jerry


----------



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you for such a quick reply. Its clean and just needs to be washed so i should be able to make a little money here in my area.
 Brian


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 8, 2004)

Just throwing my 2 cents in - this jar appears to be etched pretty badly - do you own or have cheap access to a bottle cleaning machine?  Otherwise, I think it would cost more to have it cleaned than the jar is worth.


----------

